# ADA Question



## c gat (Jul 25, 2012)

I hope someone can help with this question. We have a new student here at college who is handicaped and who is going to be staying in the dorm. He is paraplegic and confined to a wheel chair. He has a lift bed to get him in and out of bed and some medical equipment in his dorm room that he has to use nightly. My question is, does his bed and other equipment need to have recepticals that are also supplied with an emergency back up system in case of a power failure? I'm not sure where to find an answer to this question. Our whole campus is ADA compliant but this seems to go beyond this. If someone could point me in the right direction, I'd would appreciate it.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

www.ada.gov.

In the big picture if your building are compliant your there. What your thinking about as requirement's, in my opinion don't exist. What the ADA laws address are all the general functions and purpose of being ADA complaint, IE as to what is required.

There is no such requirements to apply such personal aspects of power usage to someone's individual living quarters that happens to be disable.

The only thing I can think of is maybe an additional fire signal in there.


----------



## Jbird66 (Oct 26, 2010)

From a practical sense it sure makes sense! 

Keep in the mind codes are min. 

If I had the resources I would do it. Can you imagine the guilt on you if an emergency happened and he/she died in bed.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

c gat said:


> I hope someone can help with this question. We have a new student here at college who is handicaped and who is going to be staying in the dorm. He is paraplegic and confined to a wheel chair. He has a lift bed to get him in and out of bed and some medical equipment in his dorm room that he has to use nightly. My question is, does his bed and other equipment need to have recepticals that are also supplied with an emergency back up system in case of a power failure? I'm not sure where to find an answer to this question. Our whole campus is ADA compliant but this seems to go beyond this. If someone could point me in the right direction, I'd would appreciate it.


this question might be better put to the college's student services or legal counsel, since flying by the seat of your pants might result in a lawsuit if unfortunate things should transpire. I have read, but do not know to be factual, that a college providing dorms for non-disabled students must provide similarly convenient dorms for the disabled (per ADA), but even if true I don't know how that applies to medical equipment and also to emergency egress. Please post the answers when you find them.


----------

